# Liquid or Paste?



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Is there any difference between Megs NXT Wax *Liquid *or Megs NXT Wax *Paste*?

Is it just preference which to use?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes one is a wax the other a paste :wink: :lol: 
Sorry i cant say but I used to use the NXT wax on my cars (still do on the Golf) and had very good reasuls


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes one is a wax the other a paste :wink: :lol:
> Sorry i cant say but I used to use the NXT wax on my cars (still do on the Golf) and had very good reasuls


Until you were shown something better :roll: :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe, a paste will last longer but harder to work with, best ask Jack in the box..


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

qstix said:


> I believe, a paste will last longer but harder to work with, best ask Jack in the box..


Best not - I introduced Yellow to something better (as pointed out by Wallsendmag) :wink:

Seriously though, paste or liquid? 
I don't know tbh, I'd guess they'll give similar results and the choice would be down to personal preference.

I certainly haven't seen anyone suggest that one is better than the other.

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes one is a wax the other a paste :wink: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He did see the light in the end  :wink: :wink:


----------

